# Fluke 87V or 179??



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure which to get. I have it narrowed to these 2. I'll be getting the i1010 clamp on accesory as an ad on. What are the pros and cons of each? Money is not an issue.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Given the choice between the two, I'd say the 87.

Given the choice of 'money is not an issue', I'll take a 199C.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> Not sure which to get. I have it narrowed to these 2. I'll be getting the i1010 clamp on accesory as an ad on. What are the pros and cons of each? Money is not an issue.


The 87V is an all around great meter, but you need to be sure you have all the features your work will require. What kind of work will you be doing with it?


----------

